# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Trámites para Registro Sanitario ante DIGESA

## Sandriux

Se realizan trámites para la obtención de registros sanitarios para alimentos. También asistencia y sugerencias al momento de la realización del trámite. Cualquier consulta, escribir a sandriuxm11@hotmail.com o llamar a los teléfonos 3652605 / 997004134. Srta Sandra Amaya. OBS: Se emite recibo por honorarios. :Smile: Temas similares: Artículo: Agroexportadoras deberán adecuarse a nuevo marco sanitario en EEUU Artículo: Minag, Senasa y Digesa evalúan si mantendrán comercialización de pesticidas vetados en EEUU Artículo: En próximos 45 días se publicaría reglamento del Sistema Sanitario Porcino Exportadores podrán realizar trámites de devolución del IGV por Internet Perú propuso equivalencia y reconocimiento del status sanitario en negociaciones para TLC con Unión Europea

----------

